# Aniversário!



## Minho (24 Ago 2006 às 14:28)

É minha impressão ou o Fórum já fez um ano de existência e nós esquecemo-nos de lhe dar uma prenda??  
Um ano com 90 utilizadores mais de 7500 mensagens e um blackout  

Abraço a todos!


----------



## Fil (24 Ago 2006 às 23:45)

Se não estou em erro, o fórum faz um ano dia 26 de Agosto para ser mais preciso  

O 1º ano foi bastante complicado e houve alguns "azares" mas acredito que daqui adiante será diferente para melhor


----------



## Minho (25 Ago 2006 às 12:07)

Fil disse:


> Se não estou em erro, o fórum faz um ano dia 26 de Agosto para ser mais preciso
> 
> O 1º ano foi bastante complicado e houve alguns "azares" mas acredito que daqui adiante será diferente para melhor



Fui induzido em erro pela data de registo do administrador   Tens de colocar no Calendário de 26 de Agosto "Dia do Fórum MetePT"


----------



## dj_alex (25 Ago 2006 às 13:07)

Minho disse:


> Fui induzido em erro pela data de registo do administrador   Tens de colocar no Calendário de 26 de Agosto "Dia do Fórum MetePT"



Parece-me bem

Acho que podia ser a data do encontro no ano de 2020 nao era??


----------



## Seringador (25 Ago 2006 às 15:35)

dj_alex disse:


> Parece-me bem
> 
> Acho que podia ser a data do encontro no ano de 2020 nao era??



Dá azar festejar os parabéns antes da hora   
Agora acho que o encontro já foi adiado à boa moda portuguesa para 2025 8ano em que se começam a evidenciar o enfraquecimento da corrente do golfo


----------



## Iceberg (26 Ago 2006 às 00:08)

Bem , cabe a mim o privilégio de cantar os PARABÉNS no seu dia de 1º Aniversário de existência ... ora aqui vai ...

PARABÉNS A VOCÊ ... NESTA DATA QUERIDA ...
MUITAS FELICIDADES ... MUITOS ANOS DE VIDA ...
HOJE É DIA DE FESTA ... CANTAM AS NOSSAS ALMAS ...
PARA O MENINO METEOPT ... MUITOS ANOS DE VIDA ...


----------



## Luis França (26 Ago 2006 às 12:22)

Parabéns ao Forum (e aos seus criadores) e nada melhor para comemorar que uma foto do SOHO, 2006/08/26 00:36 GMT em que se vê a "pulsação" do nosso Sol.


----------



## LUPER (26 Ago 2006 às 12:27)

Seringador disse:


> Dá azar festejar os parabéns antes da hora
> Agora acho que o encontro já foi adiado à boa moda portuguesa para 2025 8ano em que se começam a evidenciar o enfraquecimento da corrente do golfo



Antes demais os parabens ao nosso forum pelo seu primeiro aniversário.
Quanto ao encontro, terá de ser realizado este ano, e eu sugiro que o seja na primeira entrada fria digna de registo.

Sobre os efeitos da corrente, esperem até 2011,


----------



## tozequio (26 Ago 2006 às 15:16)

Parabéns ao MeteoPT e claro ao Fil, que foi quem teve a ideia de criar este espaço, e que deve ter ganho alguns cabelos brancos com os diferentes alojamentos do fórum. 

Que o próximo ano de vida do MeteoPT seja um ano com menos blackouts, é o que desejo.


----------



## Minho (26 Ago 2006 às 16:02)

tozequio disse:


> Parabéns ao MeteoPT e claro ao Fil, que foi quem teve a ideia de criar este espaço, e que deve ter ganho alguns cabelos brancos com os diferentes alojamentos do fórum.
> 
> Que o próximo ano de vida do MeteoPT seja um ano com menos blackouts, é o que desejo.




Subscrevo as palavras do tozequio. E mais desejo também que este Inverno seja  memorável por bons motivos (neve, neve e mais neve    ) A partir de agora o Ano Novo dos meteoloucos é a 26 de Agosto


----------



## Administrador (30 Ago 2006 às 04:44)

Para quem estiver com curiosidade, aqui está o aspecto que o MeteoPT apresentava no seu dia zero:

http://v0.meteopt.com/


----------



## dj_alex (30 Ago 2006 às 10:21)

Administrador disse:


> Para quem estiver com curiosidade, aqui está o aspecto que o MeteoPT apresentava no seu dia zero:
> 
> http://v0.meteopt.com/



Catita!!!


----------



## Seringador (30 Ago 2006 às 12:25)

Estamos no bom caminho Admin e Parabéns a toda a comunidade do fórum e em especial ao nosso fundador Admin! 

coitadinho era tão pequenino e despido


----------



## Iceberg (30 Ago 2006 às 23:35)

LUPER disse:


> Antes demais os parabens ao nosso forum pelo seu primeiro aniversário.
> Quanto ao encontro, terá de ser realizado este ano, e eu sugiro que o seja na primeira entrada fria digna de registo.
> 
> Sobre os efeitos da corrente, esperem até 2011,



LUPER, reparo que fazes algumas referências a possíveis efeitos que se poderão verificar num futuro proximo, em virtude do abrandamento da Corrente do Golfo, e num outro post, falaste em dados que tinhas na tua posse que te indicam poder vir o Norte e Centro de Portugal transformar-se num local de neve.  

Queres concretizar esses dados e as tuas previsões a curto/médio prazo ?


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 12:15)

iceberg disse:


> LUPER, reparo que fazes algumas referências a possíveis efeitos que se poderão verificar num futuro proximo, em virtude do abrandamento da Corrente do Golfo, e num outro post, falaste em dados que tinhas na tua posse que te indicam poder vir o Norte e Centro de Portugal transformar-se num local de neve.
> 
> Queres concretizar esses dados e as tuas previsões a curto/médio prazo ?



Na ultima glaciação o norte da peninsula tinha menos 8 a 10 graus de média no inverno. Não há nada de invenção aqui nisto, apenas são as temperaturas que existiam no ultimo periodo frio.

Os icebergs desapareciam na zona do algarve  . Agora o periodo frio que defendo que vamos ter poderá não chegar a esses valores na nossa geração, mas basta 1 ou 2 graus para tudo mudar. Tudo mesmo, até mesmo a nossa flora.


----------



## Iceberg (31 Ago 2006 às 12:26)

LUPER disse:


> Na ultima glaciação o norte da peninsula tinha menos 8 a 10 graus de média no inverno. Não há nada de invenção aqui nisto, apenas são as temperaturas que existiam no ultimo periodo frio.
> 
> Os icebergs desapareciam na zona do algarve  . Agora o periodo frio que defendo que vamos ter poderá não chegar a esses valores na nossa geração, mas basta 1 ou 2 graus para tudo mudar. Tudo mesmo, até mesmo a nossa flora.



Concordo totalmente contigo, LUPER, e acredito sinceramente que na nossa geração ainda sentiremos os primeiros indícios de um novo período frio.

Já agora, conheces o célebre livro espanhol "CALOR GLACIAL", algo sensacionalista, mas com muitas verdades pelo meio e a tocar nalgumas feridas, defendendo a chegada iminente de uma nova glaciação, já para 2020/2030. Encomendei-o pela net, no site espanhol www.casadelibro.com


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 12:33)

iceberg disse:


> Concordo totalmente contigo, LUPER, e acredito sinceramente que na nossa geração ainda sentiremos os primeiros indícios de um novo período frio.
> 
> Já agora, conheces o célebre livro espanhol "CALOR GLACIAL", algo sensacionalista, mas com muitas verdades pelo meio e a tocar nalgumas feridas, defendendo a chegada iminente de uma nova glaciação, já para 2020/2030. Encomendei-o pela net, no site espanhol www.casadelibro.com



Nunca o li, mas ouvi falar. Pessoalmente penso que se poderá até ser antes, uns 10 anos pelo menos. O minimo solar de 2011 terá aqui um papel fundamental no arrefecimento ano após ano.

A corrente já procura caminhos cada vez mais a sul e isso é uma prova viva do que está a acontecer.


----------



## Administrador (31 Ago 2006 às 12:39)

Se não se importam, é melhor continuarem esta discussão num tópico mais apropriado


----------



## Iceberg (31 Ago 2006 às 12:45)

Tens razão, às vezes ficamos tão entusiasmados que nos esquecemos em que tópico estamos.


----------

